# abercrombie & fitch perfume?



## zwfan (May 25, 2006)

anybody ever tried that?


----------



## MACActress (May 25, 2006)

I have, but it was the old one. I believe it's dc'd now, but I got it for about $5 a bottle so it was an awesome deal. While I don't hate the smell, I much prefer Hollister perfumes, and their colognes lol. I really want Drift, it smells amazing. All of my friends seem to like it though.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zwfan* 
_anybody ever tried that?



_

 
:hump:YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MY HUSBAND AND I  USE THE ONES ON THE  KIDS SIDE CUZ THEIR LIGHT AND SMELL GOOD AND THEIR ONLY 20 BUCKS!!!!!
AND A LITTLE GOES A LONG WAY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WE LOVE THEM I SHOP FOR CLOTHES FOR MY DAUGHTER AND MY HUBBY AND I GET THE PARFUME & COLOGNE:blush...lol....AND THEY LOOK AT US LIKE WHERES UR SON CUZ WE BUY THE COLOGNE AND WE HAVE MY DAUGHTER SO NO CRAZY LOOKS WHEN WE PICK UP THE PARFUME
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I RECOMEND IT TO ANYONE AND EVRYONE : I MEAN THEIR ALL GREAT BUT THE KIDS ONE IS MORE OF A CLEAN FRESH JUST GOT OUT OF THE SHOWER SCENT AND THE SCENT LASTS A LONG TIME ...

I GUESS I JUST LIKE THEM CUZ THEIR NOT AS STRONG AS THE ONES THEY HAVE ON THE TEEN/ADULT SIDE..

AHHH:loveya:ABERCROMBIE :loveya:

OK ENOUGH OF MY RAMBLING TAKE CARE HOPE THAT HELPED ...LOL


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACActress* 
_I have, but it was the old one. I believe it's dc'd now, but I got it for about $5 a bottle so it was an awesome deal. While I don't hate the smell, I much prefer Hollister perfumes, and their colognes lol. I really want Drift, it smells amazing. All of my friends seem to like it though._

 
GOOD THING U SAID HOLLISTER I NEED TO GO CHECK THEM OUT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I WAS TOLD THEY WERE GOOD BUT HAVENT HAD THE TIME SAW THEM ONLINE AND WAS LIKE ILL GO TOMARROW BUT EVERY TIME I TRY TO GO IM SIDE TRACKED BY MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!!!! 
Ugggh!
so hopfuly soon ill go ok maybe ill wait till after i get the LURE collection...lmao see what i mean! damnit!


----------



## LinzBelle (Jun 9, 2006)

yes, my sister loves it. She's mad now that it's discontinued.  I'm sure I can find it on the internet somewhere


----------



## MakeupISart (Jun 10, 2006)

i wear A&F ready   i always get alot of compliments of it.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## k_im (Aug 20, 2006)

wish i did..
bought a shirt from there that smelled so nice & couldn't figure out the fragrance because it didn't match any of the ones they're currently selling.

i'm glad i snagged a bottle of hollister off ebay for cheap right after it was d/c'd because now both hollister and a&f fragrances are ridiculously inflated on there..


----------



## MACActress (Aug 20, 2006)

Hollister & Abercrombie both spray cologne on their clothes and in the store. Usually it's the most current. 

Which perfume did you buy off ebay?


----------



## User34 (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know what they have in the store ( never been in any of those...GASP!) BUT.... everytime i pass by it I always walk a lil' slower cuz it smells really good.


----------



## k_im (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACActress* 
_Hollister & Abercrombie both spray cologne on their clothes and in the store. Usually it's the most current. 

Which perfume did you buy off ebay?_

 
really? the shirt i got during the summer and when i came back, i tried to see if any of their fragrances matched but it didn't seem to.

i got the original hollister off ebay.. it was a unisex one and i think i got it for around 20 for the big bottle. maybe the sellers are running low on inventory, because the prices have skyrocketed since.


----------



## Katura (Aug 22, 2006)

I have A&F 8 for women...I don't wear it often, but I like it. It's sweet smelling...but I don't like to walk around smelling like 500 thousand other people...'haha


----------



## MACActress (Aug 22, 2006)

Yep =) I used to belong to a ton of Hollister/Abercrombie communities on lj and they say they spray the store with the men's cologne. I believe A&F is using Fierce right now, and Hollister is using Jake. 

I never knew they made a unisex one, that musta been a while ago =)


----------



## Katura (Aug 24, 2006)

As funny as it is...I love how Feirce smells....My boyfriend has it.

I think it smells amazing on him. yum


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACActress* 
_Yep =) I used to belong to a ton of Hollister/Abercrombie communities on lj and they say they spray the store with the men's cologne. I believe A&F is using Fierce right now, and Hollister is using Jake. 

I never knew they made a unisex one, that musta been a while ago =)_

 
Yeah, I would go in Hollister for more than 10 minutes if the smell wasn't so strong, it gives me headaches. I have this 'snatch, pay, run' method going on..


----------



## vgarcia (Sep 8, 2006)

I HATE how it smells.  everyone uses it and u can smell  an abercrombie store a mile.  but i must say, i used to like it...its just kinda old


----------



## k_im (Sep 8, 2006)

haha, i must be an oddball. when i walk by the store i walk a little slower cause it smells awesome to me.. that is, if i don't go in & buy something


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k_im* 

 
_really? the shirt i got during the summer and when i came back, i tried to see if any of their fragrances matched but it didn't seem to.

i got the original hollister off ebay.. it was a unisex one and i think i got it for around 20 for the big bottle. maybe the sellers are running low on inventory, because the prices have skyrocketed since._

 
I have the same problem!  All my shirts would smell so good, but I can't seem to figure out which fragrance it was that was sprayed on them.


----------



## Femme (Jan 5, 2007)

I have the classic one, it's okay..nothing special.

but the mens one..omg iits loveee.


----------



## Katja (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 

 
_Yeah, I would go in Hollister for more than 10 minutes if the smell wasn't so strong, it gives me headaches. I have this 'snatch, pay, run' method going on.._

 
*I have the exact same thing except it's moreso because of the loud ass music.  It's so freakin' loud, I get a headache in like 5 seconds.  And it's not like 'good loud', it's like awful music loud.  So I understand your pain.  I haven't shopped at Hollister in 2.5 years.  I've outgrown their style, too.

I got an Abercrombie GC for Christmas, so I was in their the other day, and I sprayed their '8' perfume on, and I quite liked it.  My friend, Bob, said later that night, "It smells like girls." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_As funny as it is...I love how Feirce smells....My boyfriend has it.

I think it smells amazing on him. yum_

 
yeah i love that one haha it smells sooo good.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k_im* 

 
_really? the shirt i got during the summer and when i came back, i tried to see if any of their fragrances matched but it didn't seem to.

i got the original hollister off ebay.. it was a unisex one and i think i got it for around 20 for the big bottle. maybe the sellers are running low on inventory, because the prices have skyrocketed since._

 
i have the unisex one from hollister it's smells good but my husband stole it so i bought the girls one so it wouldnt get stolen, i like the jake for guys too.


----------



## liv (Jan 27, 2007)

I like them...but since I dislike A&F and Hollister, (although I do own August), I don't like to walk around smelling like their store. lol  Too many people wear it too, kind of like when AE Aura came out.


----------

